# Juvenile Pigeon Rescue Going Well



## KT1010 (Nov 18, 2019)

So, last week while riding home on the local bike path from brunch, my husband and I came across a fluffed up pigeon that would not fly away and was being accidentally tortured by a bunch of drunken tailgaters that were stampeding past the poor thing every few minutes. I scooped it up and brought it home and called the rehab place - lo and behold the poor rehab facility was so full that all they could offer was euthanasia - and I could do that (I am in the vet field)! Pigeon did not look that poorly but did have some nasty diarrhea - so I submitted a fecal sample and started treatment and handfeeding the lil guy as he could not eat. I feel stupid now as I do have some avian experience but I honestly did not realize how young he was and could not figure out why he would only play with seed and could not fly! That is until I had had him for several days and it dawned on me that he still had some down poking through. Diarrhea resolved in about 3 days and he started to learn to eat and is maintaining his weight - so down to hand feeding every other day to try to keep him growing not just maintaining but still interested in eating. Today was our first day of trying to reintroduce him to the flock. It almost had me in tears how happy he was to feed with the other birds and run around with them. It was so hard to take him away but still no flight and just too dangerous of a place for a bird that can only be on the ground. Here's to hoping that with several 20-30 min sessions with his flock - he will be able to rejoin them shortly!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for rescueing him. Can you post a photo? Just make sure he is able to eat all kinds of seeds and fly well before releasing him. He should also be old enough to defend himself against other older pigeons.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*ferral squab rescue*



KT1010 said:


> So, last week while riding home on the local bike path from brunch, my husband and I came across a fluffed up pigeon that would not fly away and was being accidentally tortured by a bunch of drunken tailgaters that were stampeding past the poor thing every few minutes. I scooped it up and brought it home and called the rehab place - lo and behold the poor rehab facility was so full that all they could offer was euthanasia - and I could do that (I am in the vet field)! Pigeon did not look that poorly but did have some nasty diarrhea - so I submitted a fecal sample and started treatment and handfeeding the lil guy as he could not eat. I feel stupid now as I do have some avian experience but I honestly did not realize how young he was and could not figure out why he would only play with seed and could not fly! That is until I had had him for several days and it dawned on me that he still had some down poking through. Diarrhea resolved in about 3 days and he started to learn to eat and is maintaining his weight - so down to hand feeding every other day to try to keep him growing not just maintaining but still interested in eating. Today was our first day of trying to reintroduce him to the flock. It almost had me in tears how happy he was to feed with the other birds and run around with them. It was so hard to take him away but still no flight and just too dangerous of a place for a bird that can only be on the ground. Here's to hoping that with several 20-30 min sessions with his flock - he will be able to rejoin them shortly!


-dear KT1010,.superb,double koo-doos,-you are on the right track-but unable to fly[not good]-must be fully functional-to- increase survival instincts sincerely james waller


----------

